# Is it possible to use OBS to display on a second screen, no streaming, no recording...



## poddingue (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi there,

I guess this question can sound silly, but can I use OBS to just display the result of the scene, the transitions and so on on a second screen?
My laptop is not powerful enough to encode H264, but I have an external device (TBS2605) taking HDMI as an input, and pushing the already H264 encoded stream to whatever RTMP server I'd like.
So I was wondering if I could use OBS to compose my scenes, and play it on a second screen that would be my TBS2605 doing the encoding and pushing to the RTMP server.
Is there a script or a tool within OBS that would allow me to do so?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## jennerate (Sep 1, 2020)

Yes.  Right-click the Preview windows and choose "Full Screen Projector Preview" and select the monitor you want to output the full-screen preview to.  Then capture this monitor with your TBS2605).  This will reset each time you close OBS so you will need to do this each time you reopen it.


----------



## poddingue (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks a lot. That's almost perfect, as I redirect my audio to this HDMI too, the only thing missing is my mic which is not forwarded to the HDMI audio...


----------



## FerretBomb (Sep 3, 2020)

poddingue said:


> Thanks a lot. That's almost perfect, as I redirect my audio to this HDMI too, the only thing missing is my mic which is not forwarded to the HDMI audio...


Use something like VBAudio or Voicemeeter to mix your audio as you like it, and send it out over HDMI.


----------



## poddingue (Sep 4, 2020)

Thanks, I will give it a try!


----------



## Crizz (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi there,

I found this topic really useful and I would like to ask something complementary to this.
I'm kind of new to OBS so I don't really know all the possibilities even if I already read a lot of documentation on it. Can you tell me if it's possible to automate the "preview" you are talking about? I would love to be able to launch OBS (with a .bat or something else if needed) and start the preview in full screen automatically.
If it's not possible, are there any other ways to achieve the same thing? I would like to directly show the "result" of my scene on my own computer screen. Maybe streaming in "local"? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## ggrinton (Feb 2, 2021)

Thanks for this thread - just what I was looking for :) .


----------



## ggrinton (Feb 2, 2021)

FerretBomb said:


> Use something like VBAudio or Voicemeeter to mix your audio as you like it, and send it out over HDMI.


I have not had a chance to try this yet, but is that likely to result in synchronisation issues when the video comes through IBM but the sound comes through Voicemeeter with different buffering delays?


----------



## frankens (May 12, 2021)

there are filters you can add to either the audio feed or video feed. The audio feed can be delayed by quite a bit.. the video can be delayed by ? about 60 seconds max. I've run into that issue when streaming from 2 different sources and have had to listen to the post production stream (youtube) to make sure i adjusted correctly





Make a clapperboard or just have someone clap.. look at the output and adjust accordingly
(advanced audio properties)


----------



## WBE (May 14, 2021)

frankens said:


> Make a clapperboard or just have someone clap.. look at the output and adjust accordingly


Have a look at  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfpveB5nOuQ&t=519s


----------



## davidbeckham12 (May 14, 2021)

Bài viết này hữu ích với tôi


----------

